# Mumandco's wedding journal <3



## mumandco

Thought I'd better start a journal keep all my thoughts all in one place and maybe it will help organise the least organised person in the world!
My name is em (23) and my oh is jon (24) we have been together for 8yrs and had a very long engagement of 6yrs! we have 2 little boys Tyler and zack!We have decided to get married in may 2013! We had originally planned to get married in our town hall and then have our wedding reception in a pub costing us roughly £1000 for sit down meal and buffet in the night thus is still an option buuut a lovely local hotel do a really good price to get married on a weekday it's £1000 for 40 guests to have a 3 course meal,one wedding car hire,bridAl suite for the night glass of bubbly for each guest to toast! 
Sounds pretty good we have a meeting with them on we'd to find out the exact cost! Wer thinking if we go for the more expensive one wel get married I. August!
Found a realy reasonable photographer and his work looks amazing he charges £400 a lot less than what I was thinking!
My father will be paying for half my dress
that's it for now I think

heres a pic of me,oh and ds1 when i was a pregnant briedsmaid last year (only decent pic i could find lol)


----------



## MrsWag

Hello! I have just popped in to stalk your journal...hope you don't mind :flower:

The deal with the hotel sounds fab, let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## mumandco

Ooo my first stalker welcome :) just notices your ticker you don't have long to go how exciting are you all ready?? How long have you been planning the big day for?


----------



## Lisa84

That deal does sound fab hun! 2nd Stalker :) xx


----------



## mumandco

Ooo another stalker I like it :) I know the deal sounds fab I really hope we can get it it's stunning I just Wednesday would come already! 
On another note trying to get the oh to buy me a laptop it's hard searching wedding stuff on my iPhone and when posting on here I can hardly see what I write so don't often make much sense (apolgies) 
When's the big day lisa?


----------



## Lisa84

You can get some good cheap ones these days so definatel push OH for one lol

My big day is 20th July 2012. Less than a year to go now :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

How can I possibly plan a wedding without a laptop I can't even post photos on here *hang head in shame* lol 
oooo not long left to go then? How long have you been planning for?


----------



## michyk84

stalking that sounds a fab price


----------



## Lisa84

We booked ours over a year ago so i have had plenty of time to think about it. I've not really got much sorted at the mo so really need to pull my finger out lol

Have you any other plans apart from the venue? x


----------



## mumandco

hEy michyk it sounds like a brill price doesn't it? I think the buffet is £8 per head so reasonable just hope there aren't any hidden cost or clauses!
Lovely bump btw :) will u be a pregnant bride??


----------



## mumandco

Lisa84 said:


> We booked ours over a year ago so i have had plenty of time to think about it. I've not really got much sorted at the mo so really need to pull my finger out lol
> 
> Have you any other plans apart from the venue? x


I've chosen my bm's (my sister and best friend and my niece is our flower girl my nephew is going to be our usher our 2 boys will be page boys and oh's best friend as best man!

My cousin is a hairdresser so she will be doing mine and bm's hair! I am growing my hair and just having it curled and wearing it down! 
I am either going to go for a candy theme or a fairy tale theme undecided but leaning towards fairytAle! My colour scheme so far will either be electric blue or a pink


----------



## michyk84

we kinda have a similar package although bit more (£2500) we were told only things it dont include are registrar costs for ceremony & dj for evening then if we wanted to go over numbers (50 for day 80 for evening) it'd be more there so hopefully yours is done same kind of way
thank you :D nope due christmas day get married 10th march so not leaving much time after to slim down :haha:


----------



## MrsWag

mumandco said:


> Ooo my first stalker welcome :) just notices your ticker you don't have long to go how exciting are you all ready?? How long have you been planning the big day for?

Very excited and nervous! All ready apart from 2 bridsmaids shoes and flowers! 2 of my bridsmaids are my little sisters (11 and 8) and they cannot pick shoes so I have told them we find the this weekend or they go in bare feet! and OH is in charge of flowers with my mum and G'ma they are going to buy then next thurs.

We've been planning for 18 months and its flown by! I did intend to keep a planning scrapbook but I ended up not putting much in it :dohh: You looking forward to planning? You definatly need a laptop, I've lived on mine for the last 18months!


----------



## mumandco

***********UPDATE***********Warning LONG

today has been a funny old day,me and my Sis (bm) thought we'd pop into town to a bridal shop for me to try and some wedding dresses,tried on a few dresses liked some but didn't love any then I tried the last one and OMG it was the ONE I instantly fell in love with it! It should of cost £800 but they'd knock it down to £700 but I'd have to pay £100 deposit today or tomoz,and another £200 in 6weeks
Seing as my dad SAID he was paying for my dress I ring him and to cut a long story short his bitch of a girlfriend has manipulated him into only being willing to pay for half the dress-fair enough buy there both on well paid jobs! He then tells me he can't pay the £200 in 6weeks coz he's off on holidays end of sept ffs! 
I came off the phone and cried my df is now picking up more shifts in work so we can afford to pay the £200! My dad will also be missing ds2 1st birthday :(
I feel soo down tonight I hate my father for what he's become because of her


----------



## honeybee2

my dad is exactly the same hun- spineless and cowardly, infact my dad is just one giant c*ck head. :hugs: I know how you feel. xx


----------



## mumandco

My dad used to be the most amazing dad ever until he met his gf 2yrs ago and now he's just changed so much it's unreal! He ended up taking the £100 deposit for my dress up to my sis house but by this time I'd had enough of him so I txt him "thanks but no thanks for your money but you can stick it up your arse! He never replied!


----------



## Lisa84

Aw sorry hun xx


----------



## mumandco

Only 3days Til we see our venue and find out how much it's all going to cost And hopefully wel be able to book it soon after :)


----------



## mumandco

MrsWag said:


> mumandco said:
> 
> 
> Ooo my first stalker welcome :) just notices your ticker you don't have long to go how exciting are you all ready?? How long have you been planning the big day for?
> 
> Very excited and nervous! All ready apart from 2 bridsmaids shoes and flowers! 2 of my bridsmaids are my little sisters (11 and 8) and they cannot pick shoes so I have told them we find the this weekend or they go in bare feet! and OH is in charge of flowers with my mum and G'ma they are going to buy then next thurs.
> 
> We've been planning for 18 months and its flown by! I did intend to keep a planning scrapbook but I ended up not putting much in it :dohh: You looking forward to planning? You definatly need a laptop, I've lived on mine for the last 18months!Click to expand...

did you manage to find shoes for your bm's


----------



## Lisa84

ooo how exciting!! It will feel soooo much more real when you book the venue :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

I really can't wait we weren't going to book/buy anything until after Xmas as from now until Xmas it's all birthdays and then Xmas but we've decided that wel stop wasting money on crap and just put a deposit down on something!
Still trying to decide on a date I wanted to get married in may as that's when we usually have our nice weather but if we got married on the 12th august it usually rains but that date means something to me and oh we would have been together 10yrs


----------



## Lisa84

Aww doing on a day that means something is soo much better. You can't rely on the weather on whichever date you book. At first i wanted December because we got together on xmas eve and i love xmas in general but decided on July as it ment it was out of the footie season and might be warm but July always rains so i kinda wish i had picked December now xx


----------



## mumandco

Yeah that's what we thought itl mean so much more to us to get married on the day we got together and I dunno why but for me it's something special about it being our 10years! It will be on a Monday but that suits us and the people who want to be there will be ther and book it off work and the people who don't want to waste their holidays don't deserve to be at our wedding! 
Trying to look for a cheapie laptop now starting to struggle on my phone but all our spare money is going towards boys birthdays and Xmas


----------



## Lisa84

Don't staples do buy now and pay in installments? you could get one of those sorts of deals.

We are getting married on a Friday so people have to book time off for us. As long as you give enough notice it shouldn't be a problem xx


----------



## mumandco

Yeh think il have a look at a deal like that,my Sis is going on holidays tomoz and she's lending me he laptop,il be able to put a pic up off my dress and possible venue :)


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: yey!! can't wait to see your dress and venue. I haven't really thought about the dress yet. Going to start looking in November when i have lost a bit more weight.
has the venue got a website i can have a nosey on? :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

www.diplomat-hotel-wales.com not sure if there's any pics on there tho I haven't really looked lol,
I wanted to loose weight before getting my dress most o my fat us around my belly hips and thighs but the dress pulls me in so give me a flat belly nice small defined hips and my thighs are hidden under the dress so it's a win win lol


----------



## mumandco

And my dress is alexia w274 if you google youl see it then :) I wanna try it on again it made me feel like a princess


----------



## mumandco

my beautiful wedding dress :happydance:


----------



## mumandco

hopefully fingers crossed our venue


----------



## honeybee2

your dress and venue are gorge!!


----------



## mumandco

arent they just, i just hope we can afford the venue i *think* we can fxd


----------



## mumandco

Frigging typical going to see our venue tomorro and hopefull put a deposit down when oh had a letter from the courts today from his speeding fine after everyone telling us theyd reckon it wld be a £60 inc ohs police mate it was actually a fine for the grand sum of £310 there goes our deposit :(


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun that sucks!! :hugs: u can still go and see it tho cant u? How long will it take u to get the money together again? 

That is one hell of a speeding fine :( xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

Another stalker alert :haha: 
Your dress is gorgeous! :happydance:


----------



## mumandco

Were still going to see it coz we still want to know how much it's going to roughly cost and depending on how much the deposit will depend when we can afford it,we may have to wait til after Xmas :( but won't know until tomoz 
yeah it is he'll of a fine but that's what happens when your an idiot and drive 20mph over speed limit (still fuming) he's also had 5 points on his licence 
and i've told him that I don't care who's birthday/special occassion it is he won't be going out clubbing for a loong time with a fine like that lol


----------



## mumandco

Kiki1993 said:


> Another stalker alert :haha:
> Your dress is gorgeous! :happydance:


I love stalkers the more the merrier :) I fell in love with the dress as soon as I tried it on :)


----------



## honeybee2

I have no sympathy for his fine (speeders make me sick, no offence) but that sucks you had to use your deposit money. It wont take long for you to save up for it again hun and you can book it. GLxx


----------



## Lisa84

Jesus i got caught doin 96 on the motorway and only got £60 fine and 3 points. 

Hope the deposit isnt to big and you can still afford it xxx


----------



## mumandco

honeybee2 said:


> I have no sympathy for his fine (speeders make me sick, no offence) but that sucks you had to use your deposit money. It wont take long for you to save up for it again hun and you can book it. GLxx


I completly agree with you Hun I hit the roof when I found out and made his life pure he'll I hardly ever speed and when I do it's like 3mph over the limit and whenever I'm in the car with him I always warn him about his speed! I think he has learnt his lesson since he got caught about 3months ago he's really wiser up thank god otherwise he'd be taken off the insurNce

I hope it doesn't take us too long to build the £back up oh is working nights 6nights a week now so that wel have that bit extr to put away,he's also told a friend he won't be attending their stag night coz he's saving for something important lol


----------



## mumandco

2hrs before we go see the venue,I'm nervous lol I gate stuff like this if I could book everything online I would, I hate hate using the phone and I'm so socially awkward around people I don't know it's unreal lol


----------



## Lisa84

Hope you have fun hun :) eek so exciting!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mumandco

Just got back and omg it was absolutely stunning we loved it! The wedding planner said that they usually ask for a £400 deposit but seeing as wer booking so far in advance they would take a £200 deposit gonna have a chat with oh tonight wen the babes are asleep and hopefully put a deposit down on fri :)


----------



## Lisa84

Yey!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Sooo glad you liked it hun. Did you egt butterflies when you saw it? I started crying the first time we went to ours and our parents did when they saw the ceremony room :) 

Bet it feels sooo much more real now :) :) xxxx


----------



## mumandco

I was jus like omg omg it's beautiful I love it it's perfect and I know I want to marry there,when we were talking to the wedding planner and he was discussing the day with us I was like omg this is actually happening how truly amazing.didn't think I'd see this day for years to come!
My oh is phoning them back in a bit to ask some questions we forgot to ask


----------



## mumandco

The only problem I can see there being is the cost,the day package is £1000 but that doesnt include the night,we wer only meant to be having a small wedding getting married In the town hall and then having the reception in a nice pub! I think the price difference roughly is the nicest venue is probably a £1000 more


----------



## Lisa84

mmmm how long have you got to save? xxx


----------



## mumandco

We have a long time to save approx 2yrs but with 2 little boys means that there is always something that crops up I'm such a worrier though! I think we will end up going for I tbh it's my dream venue it really is I just feel like going to sit in ther and daydream about our wedding


----------



## Lisa84

It's your wedding hunny so i would go with what you want. you definately don't want any regrets coz you can't really do it again.
Even if you have something like a change bottle you put loose money in or give someone you trust £10 a week that will be £1000 over 2 years and you don't notice it as much xxx


----------



## mumandco

well after having a chat with my oh last night we have decided to go for the venue we love even though it costs that bit more it will be worth it and like you said lisa we cant really do it again! its funny though coz about 2 months ago i was sayin how i didnt really want a propper wedding as it costs too much and id be willing to marry my oh in a registry office in just a nice summer dress (oh was having none of it) and now i want all things wedding and even though its going to be a small wedding it has to be perfect :) im soo happy and im soo happy wer going to be putting down a deposit we can finally announce to people that wer getting married:happydance:

Jons friend is getting married in about 5 weeks i think and i was dreading going it was a case of always the guest never the bride lol:dohh: but now i cant wait to go i cant wait to have a nosey lol


----------



## mumandco

:wacko:now after thinking for ages i cant decide what colour to scheme to have its either between pink, (hot pink or baby pink) or blue (electric blue or ice blue)
what you think ladies any opinions?


----------



## honeybee2

baby pink and ice blue? sounds cute.


----------



## mumandco

Oh likes baby pink and for as long as u can remember I always said my bridesmaids (when we got married) would be in baby pink! My sister really wants to have electric blue but then it's my wedding not hers lol


----------



## Lisa84

Baby pink and Electric blue are both nice hun xx


----------



## mumandco

Argh decisions decisions when I tried my dress on it was sooo princessy it just needed baby pink iykwim I just think baby pink will complete everything and make it more fairytale like! 
Waiting for oh to get up so he can phone the venue and ask a few questions that we forgot to ask yesterday!
Feeling in a good mood today I finally found something I want to buy ds2 for his birthday been trying to think for ages but I still had loadsa stuff from when ds1 was little so couldn't think of much else but I'm going to buy some tunnels and tents then can be stored away so they can play with them in the day but can be stored away at night


----------



## Lisa84

Glad your in a good mood hun.

Like you prezzie idea :thumbup:


----------



## mumandco

It is quite rare that I'm in a good mood recently lol it's something both boys can play with and I can play with them aswell it's going to be lots of fun :)
ds1 is soo funny he keeps asking for a rabbit and yesterday my father gave him £5 I asked him what he's going to spend it on he told me a rabbit called sherif lol 
my boys are gonna look so cute in their suits hope ds1 has grown out of the "naked" stage by then lol 
never realised how exoensive suits were to hire a suit and waistcoat and the cravat etc it's £80 for one day blinkin heck enough to make my eyes water,my dad said hel pay fir his suit and wel ask fil to pay for his,so we need a suit for oh,1 best man 1 usher and 2 page boys


----------



## Lisa84

We got our suits from Greenwoods coz they were having a sale on so everything was 25% off. Keep your eyes out for those hun.

Are you going to let him have a rabbit then? I love animals!! :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

I really want to get him a rabbit but there are soo many cats around I'm afraid theyl get at the rabbit,and we don't have a decent shed we could put his hutch in in the winter,he would love a rabbit he's soo gentle and I'm missing having an animal aswel!


----------



## mumandco

Wel today is the day that we put a deposit down for our venue as soon as oh waked up from doing a night shift as he's using his bank card! The only thing I am concerned about is that when oh phone them up last time the manager said that the week day deal is £999 but could go up in 2 yrs,they coul put it up by so much though couldn't they? I assumed that we are putting a deposit down on the £999 deal and that's what we should pay excluding any extras of course?


----------



## Lisa84

I think it is standard for the costs to go up on the venues. I think the suppliers stand by costs quoted but venues can vary. Ask them for a figure or % it will go up by or ask them to include it in the contract xxx


----------



## mumandco

Agh right I see,wel still go for it though I think! Had he'll of a shock tester when we phoned to use the room for the party in the night costs £300 and their dj costs £235 was really shocked,we were only planning a cheapie wedding maximum spend of £3000 and now it's gone up and up we don't mind though that's how we want to do it it'l be worth it :)


----------



## Lisa84

Like i said yesterday you want no regrets. Thats the way i'm looking at it. I need to rain in my budget tho :shrug: xxx


----------



## mumandco

Defo no regrets I want to look back at my wedding and think I did everything perfect! Do you have much left to buy? We don't have a budget as such after Xmas were going to be saving £250 a month and then still pay for little things throughout the month,it's going to be tough but worth it


----------



## mumandco

Does anybody know how I put a YouTube video in here?


----------



## Lisa84

We have all the little things to buy and sort like invitations, placecards, favours etc.

have you thought about that stuff yet?

Sorry i don't know how to do that. have you a comp now then? xxx


----------



## mumandco

No I haven't thought about anything like that at the moment,i am very new to the whole wedding thing lol 

No i havent got a laptop I'm using my sisters at the moment but she wants it back today :( doubt il get a laptop now what with the extra increase on £ for the venue never mind tho I'd rather a perfect wedding than a laptop and il make do with using my sisters once in a while


----------



## mumandco

Seeing as I dunno how to put videos up il just write my list lol

The song I walk down the aisle to will be "feels like home to me" it was the song in how to loose a guy in 10days it was also at the end of my sisters keeper a bit morbid I know but I love that song it gives me goosebumps when I listen to it!
And that's the only definate at the moment! I know a Westlife song will be there somewhere I love love Westlife and really like their songs oh not so much but he does like a few o their songs!


----------



## mumandco

Lisa84 said:


> We have all the little things to buy and sort like invitations, placecards, favours etc.
> 
> have you thought about that stuff yet?
> 
> Sorry i don't know how to do that. have you a comp now then? xxx

What are you doing for favours?


----------



## Lisa84

Awww i love love love that song and was watching How to Lose a Guy in 10 days the other day and wanted to put it in the wedding :) :) Love it!!!
We are having a string quartet so need to find something that will work for them. Think i will walk into something traditional and then i'm definately walking out to 'All you need is love' in true love actually style lol

Our first dance is Michael Buble - Everything. It's far to fast for a first dance song but it's our song and nothing else would be right.

I haven't really thought about favours too much. I bought some personalised ribbon from confetti to go on the boxes. I like the idea of lottery tickets and personalised M&Ms xxx


----------



## mumandco

Great song choices Hun,are you doing a proper dance for your first dance or just the normal swaying back and fore lol ooo personalised ribbon sounds fab love it! My Sid said about the lottery tickets for men but I dunno plenty of time to think about it I suppose


----------



## mumandco

Personalised m&ms waw where do you get them from they sound soo cool


----------



## Lisa84

God definately just swaying. David is gonna struggle with just swaying so anything on top of that is too dangerous to attempt lol 

Will you be having a co-ordinated dance? xx


----------



## mumandco

Just a sway for us 2 I would never have the guts to do a proper dance though I'd love to see one in real life lol


----------



## Lisa84

mumandco said:


> Personalised m&ms waw where do you get them from they sound soo cool

From the M&M shop online. Have a look they are ace!!

I'd love to do a co-ordinated dance coz i used to have dance lessons when i was younger but David doesn't dance he bounces lol xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Aww ive got that song in my head now :) Might watch the film tonight :) xx


----------



## mumandco

Having a bit of a drama earlier wasn't sure about my dress,so went to the shop and tried a stevie's gown on and fell in love with it straight away even more so than the alexia dress so just swapped the details over! I come home and i just checked facebook an I have a pm from the bridal shop saying thank you for the support and how would a free veil,tiara and shoes sound?? Omg I'm lovin in soo happy it's unbelievable the ladies there are lovely soo nice and Down to earth!

Also chose my colour scheme it's going to be black and fuschia seen my bm dresses they cost £180 each bm's will be wearing their own shoes soo saved money ther aswel I'm soo happy right now


----------



## honeybee2

ahh thats fab! and wow you dont get many free's in the wonderful world of weddings!


----------



## mumandco

I know I was soo shocked chuffed to bits tho


----------



## Lisa84

Wow thats fab hun!! What is your new dress?

Love your colour scheme what bridesmaids dresses have u gone for? xx


----------



## mumandco

Its very similar to the alexia one but it's a better shape for my mahoosive boobies I can't find a picture on the Internet anywhere? I can't even remember exactly what it's like :( I'm trying my best to find a pic of it to refresh my memory I'm such a dweeb lol

the bridesmaid dresses for now I haven't chosen what style of dress yet as we didn't have enough time for my bm to try on different styles I just know I want the colour to be black and fuschia as soon as I saw a bridesmaid dress I knew that was going to be my colour scheme!

I'm thinking black chair covers,fuschia bows,behind the top table a black back drop with little starlights on it,centre pieces will be fishbowls with fairylights in them and maybe a flower or 2 :)


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds amazing hun and like its all comin together nicely xx


----------



## mumandco

All the plans are coming on how I'd expect at this stage,I'm really happy! On Monday oh will be trying to phone the venue again,to pay deposit and within the next 3 weeks I hope to have put down another deposit on something! My aim is to put a deposit down on something every 2weeks and then start paying things off monthly then!


----------



## mumandco

After a lot of though we decided a Monday wedding wasn't for us even tho the date meant a lot to us,we've decided to go for the 9th of aug 2013-10 years the date that we met! Oh will be phoning venue tomoz and hopefully/finally speak to the manager to change date and put a deposit down! 

Been a tough time over the weekend with my father and his girlfriend things are very tense between us all,wish I could rant on here but I'm afraid once I start I wouldn't be able to stop and it's veeeery long!


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun sorry you have had a poo weekend but yey for setting a date!! At least the date you picked means something to you and fingers crossed the weather will be as nice as the start of this August is being :) 

It's your journal hun if you need a rant then rant! It does help sometimes :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

I think I do need to get it out it's just so long and probably pathetic but anyway here we go:
there is a lot of bad feeling between my sis me and my fathers gf of 2 yrs! My father did want to pay for all of my dress but his gf said no only half he could pay the man is a pushover and agreed! All of a sudden gf daughter is now getting married after yrs if sayin she was waitin for a better bloke to come along so she cld leave her oh! How convenient now that I'm getting married she is??? My father is also going to be paying £350 for her dress? I was having a chat with my dad on sat an he admitted that his gf has been slaggimg me off to her daughter (bitch) her daughter is having a small wedding in our local town hall,and then to like a rugby club (exactly what I was going to do,how tricking convenient) when I dropped my dad off at his house on sat gf was outside Nd asked if I knew of any nice places for her dd to get married I said I didn't Nd that me and jon didn't want a wedding in the pub like originally planned and that we fell in love with the diplomat and that we have to have it there! Gf then said "oh dd has read soo many bad reviews on the diplomat,don't bother goin there it's buzzin) I've checked and can't find any bad reviews. and tellin me that I could afford a bigger wedding coz I got longer to save eh yeH buy your dd is conning the benefit system and gets tripple a month without any outgoings thN me and oh do! Oh And now gf has deleted me and sis and the people we know off her fb?? She is an absolute bitch she's a money grabbin cow!!


----------



## mumandco

Ah said it was gonn be long and that was the shortened version lol

oh gone to put a deposit down on the venue today :) yippeee


----------



## mumandco

Deposit paid :) it's official I'm going to become mrs seaborne on the 9th aug 2013 :)


----------



## Lisa84

I hate people like it drives me insane!! My SIL is on benefits and can afford more luxeries than me david coz she has zero outgoings. Dont let any of them spoil the picture of your big day. Its goin to be far better than hers and all about you :happydance:

Yey for booking it :happydance: The countdown begins :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

Not only is she on benefits she works 5days a week cash in hand and claims she a single parent when infact her oh lives with her is a well paid lorry driver who gets paid half cash and half via bank it drives me crazy! But like u said my day will be better ;) just got to be careful not to mention Nythin about my weddk g to them!
Just over 2 yrs to go whoooo


----------



## Lisa84

oooo definately keep tight lipped about your ideas. If she steals them and her wedding is first it will look like you have stolen her ideas.

If she pisses you off too much just report her hun hahaha Hard to pay for a wedding when you are having to pay your benefits back :) ooo my bitchy side is coming out :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

If I new her address I would have reported her a looooong time ago lol x


----------



## Lisa84

Just giving a name would work x


----------



## mumandco

Really? Going to have a look now :) I hate people claiming what they aren't entitled to it's greed!

Haven't done any weddingy stuff today haven't done much of anything either tho lol sooo worn out today and am on cycle day 44hmph where r u af ?


----------



## Lisa84

God i don't even know what day it is now. It's into the seventies i know that :(

I hate people claiming when they shouldn't be. While i was working at the pub one night there was some alcy's who don't work in and i has a rant on FB about how 'i wished i could not work but yet still afford to go out every night' and my SIL who at the time was claiming when she shouldn't wrote ' you are lucky you can afford to go out at all. Cheeky cow!! I have 2 jobs so i can afford to go out and i can only do that about once a month!! grrr Rant over!! haha

I think if you know where abouts they live you can but i'm not intirely sure xx


----------



## mumandco

Just completed a form to say she's committing a fraud :) Its all going to kick off soon I can see it coming lol


----------



## Lisa84

oooo you go girl!!

I wouldn't feel mean for oooo maybe a whole second hahaha xx


----------



## mumandco

I hope they investigate her hehe 
i was just thinking if you didn't visit my journal lisa I'd be like a little loner here lol


----------



## Lisa84

Its quality not quantity ;) xx


----------



## mumandco

Oooo I like your thinking :) 
wel tomoro is going to be mental here,my Sis is going on a course so I am looking after my niece and nephew,my nephew is brill but my niece is 10 weeks younger than ds1 and a moaner bag her and ds1 fight like crazy!
Iv also got to try and make my Sis a cake as it's her birthday :)

wedding plans for the weekend-search for some photographers and have a short list of who I like


----------



## Lisa84

Ooooo u sound like your in for a fun day hehehe Have fun!! 

U are super organised!! :) xx


----------



## mumandco

Wel they've been here for 10 mins and they've alreDy had a fight lol x

I am never organised usually and vowed I would this time also I'm crap at saving so if I can get deposits down and just Pay bit by bit I think it would be better for us!


----------



## mumandco

Haven't posted on here in a while reason being haven't done much wedding planning or even wedding thinking tbh :( I'm back on it now tho :) I'm constantly panicking about affording it all but then quickly realise that wel afford it somehow! I've also got another bridesmaid now,my next door neighbour :) she's 20 and weve become really really friendly so last night I decided to ask her she was over the moon bless her!
She's coming over after to do wedding talk :) she's quite artistic to so will be enlisting her help in invitations and table names etc etc


----------



## Lisa84

Always good to have a creative friend on board :)

I've had those 'shit its costing a fortune' moments over the past couple of days. I'm sure you will be ok hun and you have plenty of time to save xxx


----------



## mumandco

Oh we definitely needed someone creative hopefully save some money being able to do some things by ourselves Also nice to have a bm living next door to listen to all my rants and ideas gives oh some peace when he wants to watch football lol

Yeah we do have a long time to save thankfully! Either going to be putting a deposit down on a photographer or on the room decoration stuff next week :) 

Hows your planning coming along Lisa you haggled recently?


----------



## michyk84

agree on it being good having a crafty person to help plus it means what you have will be special to you instead of off the shelf


----------



## mumandco

^^^^exactly my oh I *think* could be crafty but it would be nice to know someone who is crafty :) hows the wedding planning going michyk


----------



## mumandco

Weve decided that aswel as a sweetie buffet wer going to have my favourite......a slush puppy machine :)


----------



## Lisa84

Not bad hun. Put loads of deposits down this week so i'm feeling a little bit more organised. They were all on the big stuff too so at least we have those sorted! xxx


----------



## michyk84

i'm a crafter plus so are 2 of my bridesmaids we also have talented friends doing our pics & our cake its already saving us tons of money & we are getting exactly what we want.
its going really well we are rather organised purely cos i said i dont want to be stressing over little details with a newborn 
slushy machine & sweetie buffet sound fab


----------



## Lisa84

Wow didn't read that about the Slush puppy machine... thats a fab idea. Sometimes wish we were having kids at the night do now so i could have all those things lol xx


----------



## mumandco

Lisa84 said:


> Not bad hun. Put loads of deposits down this week so i'm feeling a little bit more organised. They were all on the big stuff too so at least we have those sorted! xxx

Oh brill hun fab feeling organised I've never felt it mind you I'm just aware if the feeling lol as soon as I start putting deposits down on more things I reckon my stress levels will lower each time :) I *think* I may have asked you before but my memory is rubbish,how long have you been planning your wedding for?

Also found out last week that my fathers girlfriends daughter was definitely in competition with us with the weddin as she booked her wedding a week before ours (turns out she had the date and year wrong) lol also found out from a friend who deals with housing benefit that she has never claimed that her partner was living with her (they've been living together for atleast 3yrs!


----------



## mumandco

Lisa84 said:


> Wow didn't read that about the Slush puppy machine... thats a fab idea. Sometimes wish we were having kids at the night do now so i could have all those things lol xx

Wer not having many kids at ours but I thought about that and what I'm going to do Is ask around older people and ask what sweets they used to eat that are no longer around and I'l hunt them down when they see them in the sweetie buffet they won't be able to resist :)


----------



## mumandco

michyk84 said:


> i'm a crafter plus so are 2 of my bridesmaids we also have talented friends doing our pics & our cake its already saving us tons of money & we are getting exactly what we want.
> its going really well we are rather organised purely cos i said i dont want to be stressing over little details with a newborn
> slushy machine & sweetie buffet sound fab


I wish we have talented friends and there were more of us that were crafters but sadly were not so will have to make do with what we got :) is it you who's making their own tiara??


----------



## Lisa84

We got engaged on xmas eve 2009 and booked the venue in June 2010 so when we get married we will have been planning for just over 2 years. Wish we could have got married sooner but we needed to save.

As if she was trying to compete. That is sooo petty! Well shes not exactly going to be able to claim they don't live together once they are married are they! pfft xx


----------



## mumandco

I wish we could have got married sooner but there was not a chance we'd be able to afford it!

I know how petty right? I've told the fraud team twice now that she's committing benefit fraud! My friend said if she hears anything Shel let me know :)

so lisa I got to ask the question what sweets did you used to like that are no longer around? Lol


----------



## michyk84

you shouldnt worry bout not many kids we're all big kids at heart so go for it for you if its something you like

yes thats me :D am starting it today i made my jewellery & the mens cufflinks the other day (pics on my journal)


----------



## Lisa84

You can still get all the things i used to like when i was a kid like sherbet dips and fizzy bubble bottles and Torpedos :) xx


----------



## mumandco

Ooo I'm gonna have a look in your journal now :)


----------



## mumandco

Lisa84 said:


> You can still get all the things i used to like when i was a kid like sherbet dips and fizzy bubble bottles and Torpedos :) xx

Same here I love all the fizzy sour sweets but their easily bought 
the slush puppy machine is quite cheap to rent it costs £60 and makes enough to serve 80 slushies


----------



## Lisa84

Wow that is cheap especially for a wedding coz prices usually double as soon as you say it's for a wedding xxx


----------



## mumandco

We haven't told them it's for a wedding yet as we were jus doing a general enquiry but on ther website it says one price for all so assuming itl be £60 it's the last thing wel be booking and only if we have any spare money 

How many bm/flowergirls will you have lisa?


----------



## Lisa84

I am having 3 BMs and 2 flowergirls. How many have you got? xx


----------



## mumandco

3 Bms and 1 flowergirl :)


----------



## mumandco

Off out for lunch tomoz with my bf who is a bm, gonna have a look in debenhams and bhs at the wedding section to see what they have there! 
Looking forward to a girlie afternoon with no babies and oh food and wedding chat=perfect


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds like a lovely day u have planned. Have fun xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey hey hey chickadee hows things? xx


----------



## mumandco

Hey Hun things are good nothing much happening on the wedding front just a lot of browsing at the mo! As soon as Xmas is over wel have more freedom with money! I had saved up £200 not much I know but it's a lot for us we have never saved and we don't have much spare money but my Sis wants to lend it :( trying to put my foot down and say no but it's hard!

Did you have a nice bday weekend? Was your present off your mil a radley bag??


----------



## Lisa84

Yh it was i was mega shocked!! its lurvely :)

Yh had a great birthday thanks. So is you sis wanting to borrow the money off you or lend you money for the wedding? xxx


----------



## mumandco

She wants to borrow it off me until sept 7th when her oh gets paid! I know il get it back but I just want to book stuff now £100 of the money was going to go towards the venue and the other half to put a deposit down on centrepieces etc

ooooooo a radley bag u lucky thing your mil must love u :)


----------



## mumandco

Whoa my poor journal has been neglected hasn't it? Not much has happened really as our car broke down so had to use some of the wedding money to fix it :( I went to 2 wedding fayre's today and we've booked an appointment with a company called smooch :) they make wedding rings,and as my engagement ring is a funny shape I'm gonna need my wedding ring made! Going to sift through all the leaflets we had today over a nice glass of sparkling rose and a take away :)


----------



## Lisa84

Oooo ive been to one today too and saw those ring peeps at mine. I have a funny shaped ring so was thinking about getting one to fit around it but one of my friends got married this year and has one to fit around her ring and advised me against it because she says it never stays in place and she is always havin to adjust it so think i am goin to go for just a band xx


----------



## mumandco

do you know where your friend had her ring made? as when we were speaking to the woman from smooch and after doing some research there is a difference between the way highstreet stores make them and companies like smooch aparrently a snugger fit??
not sure a normal ring would look ok with my ring.
weve also had a quote from a dj for £180 whereas the dj the venue were using was £280 so going to put a deposit down soon


----------



## Lisa84

Dunno where she got hers from but it looks pretty snug to me. Whats your engagement ring like hun?

Great news about the DJ. Nice bit of a saving there :happydance: xx


----------



## mumandco

back again, after reading your post about your friends ring lisa i sent oh into town with my ring to see what a normal band would look like against my engagement ring! he said they looked fab so went a few days later and had a look for myself and they did look pretty good so were just going to go with a normal band!


----------



## mumandco

Wedding Venue trouble!!

After going to the wedding fayre a week last sunday oh said he really wanted a hog roast i really didnt but was willing to look into it! he phoned the venue to ask if we would be aloud a hog roast before doing any major research! The venue called is in for a meeting the next morning as they really werent happy about us even asking about a hog roast,oh started thinking about other venues.....i was gutted i could never imagine getting married anywhere else now. so anyway we went to the meeting and they said they would allow us but they werent happy about it!

we decided against it as I wasnt really fussed any way oh managed to haggle the price of the room hire in the night from £450 to £300 whooop whoop go oh


----------



## Lisa84

I can't believe they called you in for a meeting because you had the nerve to even suggest it. jesus if we had a meeting for everything i wanted that the venue dont allow i'd always be up there lol

I wouldn't get married somewhere else just for a hog roast hun especially if it's your dream venue. I couldn't imagine getting married anywhere other than Holdsworth. Once you have your heart set on somewhere nothing else compares. 

How the chuff did he manage to haggle off the price? xx


----------



## mumandco

I don't even like hog roast infact it makes me queasy so there was never a chnce if me giving up the dream venue for a stinkin hog roast lol

I actually have no idea what my oh did to get money off,I was at home with the boys,glad he went alone though I would have died from embaresment if I had been there lol

how's the planning going? Sw still going ok?


----------



## Lisa84

I'm like that hun the only reason i could haggle with the chair covers was because it was done by email. I cant do it face to face!

Planning going ok diet not so well. I just can't be arsed with doing it but i'm really gonna have to start now. I go on holiday in 2 months and want to have lost a stone by then because i am going dress shopping when i get back.

Have you done anymore planning? xx


----------



## mumandco

where you going on your hols hun?

we havent done any planning at the moment AGAIN!wel nothing solid like paying deposits anyway! we are arranging to hopefully go for a consultation with the company who does chair covers and centre pieces on saturday!

oh knows someone who photographs models (im guessing low key models) and said hed do our wedding for roughly £500 but before i hand over any money or make any decisions were booking him to do a family photoshoot for us £30 for 20 a4 size photos that way if hes crap i can throw him to the rubbish pile and carry on looking and wel still have decentish photos of us all without risking booking him straight away


----------



## mumandco

We love this song so much were going to have it in the wedding somewhere the wors are beautiful and its also sung by Shane Filan from westlife who i absolutely LOVE
https://youtu.be/I6kD-LTCShg

hope the link works x


----------



## mumandco

well after a lot of talking and debating with Jon we have decided were going to go with a theme for the wedding and the theme will be..........................................................................................................DISNEY FAIRYTALE

all the tables will be named after some of Disneys Princesses 
our cake will probably have some sort of disney on it
and favours will have some relation to disney:thumbup: :happydance:

soo excited going to make sure that we do it so its still elegant though dont want it to look tacky i will put some pictures up of some of the ideas i like so far


----------



## mumandco

love these as favours for the ladies


----------



## mumandco

seeing as we have now got a theme i think this colour
will be much better suited than black and fuschia what do you think?


----------



## snowy-willow

now stalking you!!

I can't see the favours :(

I like that blue dress - if I was having bridesmaids that would be on the shortlist


----------



## mumandco

yay as you can tell i could do with a stalker lol

im not certain on the style of the dress think id like something floor length for the girls but i suppose that could change when we go bridesmaid dress shopping

il sort out the favour picture now have no idea whats gone wrong there


----------



## mumandco

I love this ring pillow soo much


----------



## Lisa84

Awww hun i love the disney princess idea. I'd do that myself but i'm not a girly girl so couldn't carry it off. Have you seen the Alfred Angelo disney dresses. They are lovely.

Love the Favours, dress and ring pillow. I agree that black and pink would be too much for disney princess. That colour is stunning.

great news on the photographer. If he is good that will be a real bargain!!!

We are going to Egypt hun. Can't wait!! xx


----------



## mumandco

Yeah I seen the Alfred angelo I tried a few of them on but they didn't suit my shape as good as the "ONE" my dress us still fairy tale princess style though :) you know when I tried my dress on an fell in love with it I said it needed an ice blue next to it but my sister kind of talked me out of it and we did like the black and fuchsia! I'm so glad to be going back to the original colour I thought of when I tried the dress on it feels so magical

The ring cushion is only £25 and the favours will work out as £2.50 each so very reasonable :)

I don't know whether to do favours that match the name of the table,like if the table is called Cinderella then I'l get those coach candles for snow White find favours that relate to the seven dwarfs? What do you think??

When you going to Egypt?how long for?
I'm v jelous of you ;)


----------



## Lisa84

I think it's a great idea hun. It's more individual and will create more of a talking point

We go in 7 weeks :) I sooo need a holiday and time to just do nothing and think about nothing for 10 nights :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

My imagination is running wild with me today lol,im thinking all sorts so glad we got a theme especially Disney fairytale it's making planning even more exciting :)

Oh bet your counting down the weeks now Hun? What is the weather expected to be like over ther At this time of year?


----------



## Lisa84

I bet it is :happydance: I don't really have a theme just more of a colour scheme xx


----------



## mumandco

We weren't going to have a theme until last night 
what did you say your colour scheme was hun?

Been thinking ice blue or silver bm dresses?


----------



## Lisa84

We are having cadbury purple xx


----------



## mumandco

I'm not usually a lover of purple but jus been looking at loads of different colour bm dresses and I really like the purple ones,which is quite a suprise hehe


----------



## Lisa84

ooo i love it it's my favourite colour xx


----------



## snowy-willow

are you doing anything regarding disney fairies if so these might be of use as a favour

https://www.boots.com/en/Disney-Fairies-Dew-Drop-Bath-Pouch_1152616/


----------



## mumandco

Wow they are fab thanks for that Hun one of our tables is going to be called tinkerbell think I'll get a few of them! Thanks soo much x x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Stalking hun <3 xx


----------



## mumandco

Thank you X x


----------



## mumandco

not much been happening on the wedding front as Christmas has taken over my purse!

we did go to see the woman who will be dressing our venue and centrepieces etc she showed us sooo many different things we havent come up with a definate yet but its going to be baby pink with lots and lots of lights and sparkles! we did have an amazing offer from her though when i went to pay the deposit she said shed sort it out with my bil who does odd jobs for her looking at paying hardly anything if anything at all and she said that we could have what we wanted :)

we have also seen some of jons work mate photographs amd omg they are amazing! we are going next week for a test shoot to see if we definately like his work and if we are comfortable around him! i hope so as he is a bargain but if i have any doubt in him il happily add the extra on to get a decent photographer


----------



## Lisa84

ooo has your photographer got a website so we can all have a peek?

Great news about the venue dressing. Sounds like you have really fallen on your feet there :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

No he hasn't yet as he hasn't done photos for a looong tine and is just getting back into it,he's had quite a lot of work recently though so I think he will be doing a website soon! Il be having family photos done with him soon so I will have to post them so you can see what his work is like :)

how's your planning coming along Hun? You managed to get your rings yet?


----------



## Lisa84

Yup got them on Saturday :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: stalking!!!

love that song by Shane Filan - it gave me goosebumps :D

going to have a nosey back through your journal, loving what I've seen so far :happydance:


----------



## mumandco

as soon as we heared that song we knew it was going to be in the wedding somewhere :)
im a huge westlife fan and jon doesnt mind them too much but alot of their songs have such meaningful words i love them and its soo hard to choose!

now i know this song is very cheesy but shania twain "your still the one" means alot to me as me and jon got together when we were 15 we wanted to get engaged when i was 16 but everyone said we wouldnt last and that song just somes it up really doesnt it

" looks like we made it,look how far weve come my baby,
we mighta took the long way,we knew wed get there someday,
they said "il bet theyl never make it,
but just look at us holding on
still together still going strong"

Love it!! we also love Elton John's "can you feel the love"


----------



## EmmyReece

what about one of you using them as an added extra to your vows and then the other one can use a different song?


----------



## mumandco

i dont know if id feel comfortable in one of us saying them lol 

feeling really emotional tonight in a good way, for the first time in a long time i feel happy and contented! zack is fast asleep on my bed next to me and he looks beautiful and tyler is in his bedroom fast asleep like a big boy and i just feel so proud of what we have achieved........ sorry for being soppy


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww no need to apologise hun, I think it's sweet :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa84

Awww hun that is sooo sweet you don't need to say sorry for being happy.

I think weddings have that effect. Even with the struggles we are going through TTC when i think about my wedding and that i have my soulmate i just get a rush of happiness like nothing else matters :) xxx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: can i stalk???

I also have 2 boys and plan to get married May 2013 :D

xx


----------



## mumandco

Stalkers welcome :) we were going to get married in may but we weren't expecting to spend as much so we had to move it back to august! Have you done much planning yet gwizz? 

Had some brill news from the woman who will decorate the room she told bil if he works for 4 days for free for her shel do my wedding for free :) bil said to just give him £50 after Xmas and call it quits :) saved loads of Money sooo chuffed


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza hun that is a mahoooosive saving. Well done you :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

I know sooo chuffed we can have anything we want and it will only cost us £50!

We've also sorted our table plan,it's going to be a tree and it's got light up flowers at the end looks much nicer than how I'm describing it! On the tree their will be like nice labels/tags hanging with their names on one side and table number on the other side!
That the plan for now subject to change though lol


----------



## Lisa84

Oooo sounds fab!! U will have to post a pic of it :) xx


----------



## Gwizz

mumandco said:


> Stalkers welcome :) we were going to get married in may but we weren't expecting to spend as much so we had to move it back to august! Have you done much planning yet gwizz?
> 
> Had some brill news from the woman who will decorate the room she told bil if he works for 4 days for free for her shel do my wedding for free :) bil said to just give him £50 after Xmas and call it quits :) saved loads of Money sooo chuffed

lots of planning in my head but not alot of actal signing stuff and arranging lol!!!

decorator lady sounds fab :)

xxxxx


----------



## mumandco

Well well Christmas is over so it's time to start the wedding planning again :) 
The only thing we have done so far is decided not to use jons work friend as he was becoming unreliable in work and also messed us around having portraits of the boys done so we decided we would would rather pay more for somebody who is reliable and trustworthy!
Someone on my fb who used to live on my street and I used to play with his sister when we were little has now gone into photography and his photos are really beautiful and the package we are after will cost us no more than £500 and as little as £300 if we find we are strapped for cash before the wedding! 
Hoping to put a deposit down soon :)


----------



## Gwizz

:D :yipee:

xx


----------



## Missy.

Stalking you back :) sounds like you've made some really great savings! x


----------



## mumandco

Aww thank you,yes so far the savings have been amazing I hope we can carry on making more savings as right now our budget is a little high for us


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## MNORBURY

It all sounds so beautiful :), I love love love pink and princesses, so wish I was a guest :haha:. Hurry up 2013 so I can see pics!

We had baby pink and white bridesmaids, pink cala lillia, pink and white sparkly cake, pink chair sashes and pink cravats for ushers.

Do you have a pic of your dress? Have you decided on bm styles and are you still going with ice blue?


----------



## mumandco

I Will hunt a pic down of my dress,weren't aloud to take a pic of the actual dress as I haven't paid for it in full yet :( 

Your cake sounds fab,exactly how I'd like ours although oh wants something a bit "different"

No no ice blue any more just lots of baby pink, for my flower girl I saw a dress that was baby pink with fairy wings attached to the back of the dress in the shop Im gettin my dress from it was sooo cute,hopefully will find one like that closer to the time!
As for bridesmaids I know I want the dresses to be long


----------



## MNORBURY

The flower girl dresses sound perfect!

How about a princess castle cake? That's a bit different for a wedding and will go with your theme x


----------



## mumandco

I loved the idea of a princess castle cake,oh wasn't to keen but so far I've made all the decisions :) we can't decide wether we want something elegant or something fun. We're quite fun an childish but thought about going for elegant for once in our life:haha:


----------



## mumandco

Here is a pic I my dress,it looks so much nicer in real life and the bottom part of the dress looks more plump but not my big fat gypsy wedding style plump :blush:


----------



## mumandco

Dunno why that pic is blurry il try and find another pic now


----------



## mumandco

I love this song https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=I6kD-LTCShg


----------



## Gwizz

Thats a very classic beautiful princess dress - u'll look stunning!!!!!!!!!!

Fab ideas coming together 

I love fairy wings too!

:wohoo:

xx


----------



## mumandco

Aww thanks hun! I asked my oh what type of dress he thinks I'm going to wear and he said something tight and nothing like my dress I can't wai to see his face when he sees it :)

I just want feb to come wel have loads of spare money to go towards the wedding and also we get oh's bonus it won't be much but better than nothing do I'm super excited for that :)


----------



## mumandco

Just finished watching don't tell the bride and I've got to say I felt a little lump in my throat,the bride and groom looked so happy and u can't wait for Jon and I to feel that happiness,the look of love in our eyes just pure happiness sharing it with te people we love the most!

But that does come at a cost......my mum isn't invited to my wedding! My brother isn't invited and my Aunty and 2 cousins won't be invited! Bit sad at that but I can't have the happiness if they come


----------



## Lisa84

You day is all about you and your OH so its understandable that you want to do everything u can to make the day perfect. If that means not involving some people then so be it xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Hun I agree with Lisa84 - YOUR day ... if its anything to go by my dad isnt coming to mine (his own choice!) so dont worry, my bro is walking me down the aisle!
:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## mumandco

What Do you think of this cake girls? Where there is silver it would be baby pink?
Do you think it looks a bit ott?


----------



## Lisa84

I think if you are having a disney theme it goes really well :thumbup:

What other things are u havin that follow the sisney theme? xx


----------



## mumandco

The only thing we have decided on a Disney theme so far is the names of the tables,oh is just pushing for fairy tale instead of Disney fairy tale!

And oh loves the cake but is unsure whether he'd prefer a wonky one iykwim
Whereas I love the cake but not sure if I want something a little more elegant! Before I saw that cake I hated the thought of the castle on a cake


----------



## mumandco

Oh loves this cake


And im LOVING this cake


----------



## Lisa84

I like the first one as its unusual and we are goin for a topsy turvy cake too but second one is lovely and really classy :) xx


----------



## mumandco

Decisions decisions,luckily we have a lot of time to ponder over things and decide.
One Thing we have decided on is that we're not telling anyone what our cake looks like,apart from you girlies on here ofc


----------



## Lisa84

Good thinking :) Especially if you have an unusual one. We are havin a personalised topper made so thats gonna be our secret xxx


----------



## mumandco

Oooo a personalised topper sounds cool what are you having it like?


----------



## Lisa84

Its will be the groom wearing his suit with a Burnley shirt on under it and the bride in a her dress with a leeds scarf around her neck. We wanted to get our love of football in without it being a big thing and i saw these on the internet and loved them :) xx


----------



## MNORBURY

I like the castle cake and think it suits your theme but I also really like the other one you like!


----------



## Gwizz

love all the cakes lol - first one is nice but maybe less tiers so less wastage

xxxx


----------



## mumandco

So far my fav has to be the Third one with all the glitzy bits :) were only having a 3tier cake whichever one we choose as it would be stupid to pay for all that cake with no one to eat it lol


----------



## Gwizz

:yipee: gotta love cake!!!


----------



## mumandco

See I'm not fused on cake at all and neither is my oh! I'm going to make sure one of the tiers is a lemon cake though as that is my fav when I do fancy a bit of cake


----------



## Gwizz

im not either - unless its chocolate :haha:


----------



## mummymunch

Ive just read this whole journal. Your wedding sounds lush :) x


----------



## mumandco

mummymunch said:


> Ive just read this whole journal. Your wedding sounds lush :) x

Oh thank you,bet you were bored I don't write very well and everything is jumbled up lol.:dohh: I hope it's going to be lush but at the moment lack of money is threatening to make is downgrade our venue :(


----------



## mummymunch

I know how that feela we have until end of july to pay 2.5k!


----------



## mumandco

It sucks having to pay out such a large amount of money but in the end it will be worth it :)


----------



## Lisa84

Really sucks!!! I have always been dead against credit cards and have never had one but i had to apply for one last week. We have budgeted to have the money by the wedding and will do but the chuffing suppliers want paying now and we dont have it right now so just gonna whack it on a card and then pay it off as if we would do if they didn't what it right this chuffing second lol xx


----------



## mumandco

Agh so impatient aren't they lol we have really poor credit from when we were stupid students so couldn't get a card even if we wanted to lol.were quite behind on our budget as we just ott for Christmas so hopefully we will catch up v v soon


----------



## Lisa84

Awww thats a shame. I used to have bad credit thats why i couldn't get a mortgage but i have cleared it over the past 3 years and now its fine thanks god! I don't think they should hold what you did when you were young and a student against you. They should look at your current situation and understand that i'm sure you are a completely different person moneywise than you were back then xxx


----------



## mumandco

We're still clearing ours we probably have 2years left and the hopefully wel be debt free. Really don't want to be paying for the wedding with borrowed money as after the wedding were going to start saving again to go towards a mortgage in a good few years. If we didn't want to get a Mortgage then we would probably try to get a credit card next year.

I hate renting though it never feels like "home"


----------



## Gwizz

We are looking at similar issue and getting a purchases card to help with our wedding cost... again if they didnt want such huge amounts up front we wouldnt need to get one but hopefully wont have the card over our heads for long.

:hugs: us brides will find a way :flower:

xxxx


----------



## KittieB

Just read all of your wedding journal! Love your theme and I love the third sparkly cake. I'm getting married in 2013 too :) We'd originally planned on May, but are now thinking of changing it to September to give us more time to save up for what we want


----------



## mumandco

Thank you,yeah I definitely think the third cake is what wel end up having or something very similar and not as big. The cost is just rising and rising its quite scary isn't it?.

My oh phoned our venue today and they were real knobs for the second time,so we're going to look for somewhere else as 1)I can't stand rude people and if they are rude to me on our wedding day it will annoy me and be on my mind for the rest of day and 2) they told my oh that our original package is going to go up considerably by the time we make the last payment,we really can't afford to pay any more.

So we're going to look for somewhere else that is just as perfect if we can't find anywhere else then wel sort something out I'm sure.

We are viewing a new venue on Thursday


----------



## Lisa84

Aww that sucks hun. I hate rude people too. You would think they would realise just how much money you will be spending with them so would be polite.

Which other venue are you going to view? xx


----------



## mumandco

I know right,Itl be their loss anyway!

Not sure if you've ever heard of the "Scarlets" rugby team,but they had a new stadium built about 1-2 years ago and they've just started doing weddings in their function rooms. And from pictures it's lovely and mine and jons first date was to watch the Scarlets play


----------



## KittieB

Oh no, sorry to hear that your venue are being rude! I would definitely go with a different venue, if they're being this awkward already then they might make things more stressful nearer the time. Would you lose your deposit?

The rugby stadium sounds good and I like that you went to see them for a first date :)


----------



## Lisa84

Aww that has some sentimental value tho so that will be nice :) xx


----------



## mumandco

We only put a small deposit down soo wouldn't lose much. I hope it looks as nice as it does in the pics on thurs. as we are getting married a few days before our 10 year anniversary it will only be a week away from being 10 years since our first date. I still remember that day,we kissed more than we watched the rugby lol


----------



## Gwizz

Thats really nice hun cos the venue will have special links to your first date then - rugby! :D 

xx


----------



## mumandco

I actually HATE rugby now but back in the day I loved it,oh still loves it though haha.


----------



## Gwizz

lol! xx


----------



## mumandco

Do you know what I've realised something today,our old venue were charging us for things not even the most expensive venues charge for. Like when we told them we were going to use our own dj we had to pay a £50 charge,charging us for extra chairs in the night etc


----------



## Gwizz

Bit much! ... I know one place ive seen charge a fee for own dj cos of liability insurance or something but they should make it fully clear anyway .. lol @ chairs!

x


----------



## mumandco

They haven't even told us about the extra cost of the chairs yet,we only know this after speaking to the woman who will dress the room,shes dealt with a fair few women who have got married there so it's not just hearsay.

Going to get Jon to phone up the old venue up and say that we're unable to continue to have our wedding there as the cost is too much. Never know they may knock a couple of grand off lol


----------



## mumandco

Well went to view that venue and we didn't like it at all I don't know why we just hated it. We're going to view another venue soon it's the hotel where Jon proposed to me.


----------



## Gwizz

Oh well nevermind ... next!!! hehe ... hope the hotel is lovely :D

xxxxxxx


----------



## mumandco

Something bad has happened that's threatening us to call the wedding off,my brother somehow found out where we were supposed to get married a also the date and told my mum (who I don't see) she txt me a string Of abusive msgs! The wedding will go ahead just got to find somewhere that she won't think that we'd get married


----------



## Gwizz

oh hun :( dont let it spoil/call off ur big day.

Dont mean to pry but would she turn up and ruin it too? i know shes ur mum but could u use 'another' mobile and not give your bro and her the number - keep that old phone in bedroom drawer and check every few weeks :shrug:

xx


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun i really hope this doesnt effect your wedding :hugs: xxx


----------



## mumandco

Yeah I reckon she'd turn up she's an alcoholic with no morals. It was my old phone se wa txtin thank fully she doesn't have this number. Me and oh have had a long chat and have decided that we're defo still going ahead with the wedding and on the same date were not letting her ruin it completely. We're limited with venues now though as our budget is going to stretch to another hotel. 
The hotel we went to see This week was vile. But there is a new restraunt tucked away not far from us and it is stunning and they have a function room that is gorgeous, not what we originally planned but right now marrying my oh and having my chosen family and friends there means the most. 

Also as its going to work out cheaper wel start Saving to clear all our debts and start saving for a deposit for a house


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup: it'll be fine dont worry, sounds lovely venue - u'll have to post some piccies when all sorted :) 

xxxxxx


----------



## mumandco

It's just gettin over the fact we won't get married in a posh hotel that's the hardest bit but as long as the bitch doesn't turn up il be happy


----------



## Gwizz

You can make it posh :) just add extra bits ...


----------



## Lisa84

Good hun im glad u are not gonna let her ruin your day :) If needs be with the extra money u save hire a bouncer lol xx


----------



## mumandco

Wel the place that were going to look at next week I know for a fact she would never hear about it,or that she'd think we'd have our wedding there. It wouldn't be my first choice tbh but it is lovely and I just want to marry Jon I'd go do it tomorrow in a nice dress or something but oh wants to do it propper


----------



## Gwizz

i like the bouncer suggestion :) hehe!!!

xx


----------

